# United refunded a non-refundable ticket



## artringwald (Nov 6, 2014)

We booked a cruise out of LA, and booked our round trip non-refundable ticket on United. The return flight didn't depart until 6 PM so we booked an excursion that picked us up at the dock, and dropped us off at the airport at 1:30 PM. 

Then yesterday I got email that the 6 PM flight return had been rescheduled to 10 AM.  When I called to explain that we couldn't make it unless the flight was 3:30 or later, I got a big runaround, and finally was told we could get a flight that left at 5 PM, had 3 stops, and would get us home by 9 AM the next day. It took great effort to stay calm, but I asked her "Is that a flight you would want?". After trying to give me a voucher good for a year (which would be almost useless considering the number of flights United has out of MSP), they finally cancelled the round trip reservation and refunded the full value of the ticket.

Lesson learned: try to book with an airline that has multiple flights out of your city. We ended up booking a flight on Delta for about the same price.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 6, 2014)

Art, I'm glad that it worked out for you.  Your advice makes sense.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know about other airlines, but United is notorious for combining flights when they aren't filling up individually.  They have a hub at my home airport (Dulles) and it happens all the time for me when I book a flight 10 months out to the west coast.


----------



## Patri (Nov 6, 2014)

You were clever to turn the argument around and ask them if they would like it.  Makes them think about how sensible their solutions are.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 6, 2014)

When an airline makes a schedule change you are always entitled to a refund regardless of the type of ticket if you dont accept the changes.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 6, 2014)

gmarine said:


> When an airline makes a schedule change you are always entitled to a refund regardless of the type of ticket if you dont accept the changes.



Yes I was going to post the same thing. I do believe the time change has to be over certain period (4 hours?) before it qualifies for a refund. In OP's case, it clearly qualifies.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 6, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Yes I was going to post the same thing. I do believe the time change has to be over certain period (4 hours?) before it qualifies for a refund. In OP's case, it clearly qualifies.



I'm pretty sure it's only 2 hours difference from the original flight.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 6, 2014)

Earlier this year I got a refund for a flight that changed by about 80 minutes. Before I called, I looked online to see if the airline had any flights that would work for us. There were none. When I called, I told them that their schedule had changed, there were no other flights that would work, and I would like a full refund. It worked! This was also on United.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 6, 2014)

Check out this thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218519


After reading  I called  and canceled my trip to CABO.

I was changed from  3 hour direct flight to a 7 hour ordeal coming and going.

It took  talking with 3 people   and almost an hour. Like saying NO   to TS salesperson.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Airlines seem to do better at this if you are in their frequent flyer club*

My sense is that airlines do better at this if you are a member of their frequent flyer club. Delta recently gave me no static when I called to cancel a nonrefundable flight due to 2 successive changes in schedule that added up to a 3-hour delay. The good news is that I was able to get a cheaper flight from another airline that better met our timing desires.

I have also several times...principally with Delta and US Airways...been able to to get them to put us on more amenable flights after schedule changes introduced a significant delay en route or a significant change in departure or arrival time. Some of these changes upgraded us to more expensive flights...with no added cost.

Airlines are not all bad here.

As I understand it, the usual guideline for permitting change is a 90-minute or more change in schedule. This may perhaps vary from airline to airline.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 6, 2014)

I had the same thing happen.

Cruise out of Vancouver.  Booked non-refundable United from east coast to Vancouver.  (return was on southwest)   Decided the trip was going to cost way too much and cancelled.   I was going to eat the cost of the United flights.   

When I went online to do so, I noticed (they never notified me) that they changed my departure time by 25 minutes and asked me to confirm the change.   I didn't....but called instead.  Actually I purposely waiting until a major snowstorm was hitting the northeast and then I called (knowing they would be too busy to play the run around game with me)

I told them I could no longer make the flight with the 25 minute change and wanted a refund.   Got it within 5 minutes.

My lesson.....stay loyal to Southwest and never have to worry about having to eat flight costs.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 6, 2014)

*I was fortunate that a schedule change of several hours happened to me on AA.*

When I got the notification, I grumbled.  Little did I know that it would ultimately get me out of a jamb.

My mother and I were supposed to go to NY for Thanksgiving.  Bought non-refundable airfare for her.  Her health has since declined to the point that we cannot make the trip.  Fortunately, the schedule changed by six hours for the flight home.  Her airfare got refunded.

Mine on the other hand was paid for with my rewards.  From what I've read online, I can have my rewards reinstated for $150.  I don't think the change of schedule will effect my ability to get a refund of my rewards and avoid the $150 reinstatement fee.  I need to make that call to get confirmation.  

I also bought non-refundable show tickets for us.  They were accessible seat and companion tickets.  I had them listed on Craigslist deeply discounted.  I read online that all tickets, including the accessible/companion seats were non-refundable.  However, when I called about the chance of transferring the tickets to someone else and how it would be handled with the folks not needing accessible seats, I was offered the option of either transferring the tickets to regular seats or getting a full refund.  :whoopie:  I took the refund!  That was Radio City Music Hall.  I have one more theater to call to see what they will or won't do.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Nov 7, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 7, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> When I got the notification, I grumbled.  Little did I know that it would ultimately get me out of a jamb.
> 
> My mother and I were supposed to go to NY for Thanksgiving.  Bought non-refundable airfare for her.  Her health has since declined to the point that we cannot make the trip.  Fortunately, the schedule changed by six hours for the flight home.  Her airfare got refunded.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter how you "paid" for the flight. If the schedule has changed significantly, you should be able to get the miles redeposited free of charge.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Your post makes sense and thank you for it.  No, it shouldn't matter.*



Pat H said:


> Doesn't matter how you "paid" for the flight. If the schedule has changed significantly, you should be able to get the miles redeposited free of charge.



I just need to make the call and get this taken care of now.  Thanks, Pat. 

The rewards could potentially mean up to two RT tickets.  It would be worth paying $150 if I can potentially fly by end of June (1 year from original purchase); however, if I don't use them, then a waste of cash.  But if there's no charge because of the schedule change, then no problem.


----------



## elaine (Nov 8, 2014)

I think 2 years ago we had a schedule change with AA FF tickets and miles were put back no charge.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Geez, that was easy, fast and I scratch my head why I procrastinated on this now.*



Pat H said:


> Doesn't matter how you "paid" for the flight. If the schedule has changed significantly, you should be able to get the miles redeposited free of charge.





elaine said:


> I think 2 years ago we had a schedule change with AA FF tickets and miles were put back no charge.



One simple call and all taken care of.  Reinstated with no charges.  I have been very fortunate with this whole cancelled trip.  

Thank you both for posting.  Your posts motivated me to do what I should have done a few weeks ago.  

Sometimes, schedule changes can be a real blessing. This one sure was for us.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 8, 2014)

IMO it is usually a good idea to buy airline insurance as it covers a number of changes you might have to make, including health problems of relatives close to you that weren't flying with you...and the return of any fees to redeposit your miles.

Brian


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Nov 27, 2014)

Not a refund, but...

We had a crappy but cheap flight booked from DEN to OGG for months. I noticed there was a significant reduction in price for a much better flight recently. Our original outbound flight from DEN changed, departing 4 minutes earlier. I called and said it was unacceptable and wanted to change flights with no fee. 

The agent sorta laughed saying, "You realize it is only a 4 minute change." I remained friendly but firm and said, "Yes." She told me that United's policy is a change of 5 minutes or greater is eligible for a change with fees waived, but she would allow it even though it was only 4 minutes. So the rule for UAL is 5 minutes, at least for a change fee waiver.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 27, 2014)

So did they refund the difference in fare as well?


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Nov 29, 2014)

We used the price difference for better class seats. I doubt they would have refunded that, but to change 3 tickets to MUCH better flights was worth the loss of $$ (not really a loss, since we already spent it). Every year I say I am going to wait until November to book my holiday flights to the islands. Every year I don't wait and regret it.

At least we have great seats on a great flight.


----------

